
Athena serverless query service reduced monthly cost from $74 to $0.02 - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/how-we-built-a-big-data-analytics-platform-on-aws-for-100-large-users-for-under-2-a-month-b37425b6cc4
======
kennethh
Is this not very similar as Google BigQuery?

[https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/)

~~~
jaycosaur
Yeah, but for AWS. It was more an example of how serverless can cut costs,
irrespective of what platform it is on.

------
vfulco2
Page is down and not rendering?

~~~
artofcode
Well that is one way to keep costs down.

